# Powerbook 12" et écran externe Formac ???



## Paulo (8 Mars 2003)

Hello,

Un ami photographe veut acheter prochainement un Alubook 12 pouces. Devant utiliser intensivement Photoshop il souhaite y brancher un écran externe.

Ma question : il posséde un écran FORMAC 17 pouces qu'il utilise avec un vieux G3 première génération. On lui a dit qu'il ne pourrait pas utiliser cet écran avec l' Alubook 12" car ce n'était pas un écran VGA. Qu'en pensez-vous? Est-ce vrai ou pas??
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela ne marcherai pas avec un adaptateur Mac-VGA !!!

Vu l'état de ses finances il serait heureux d'éviter l'achat d'un écran pour le moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci d'avance pour vos excellents conseils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Paolo


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

Il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne marche pas. Le 12" à un adapateur VGA sur lequel tu connectes le convertisseur et hop c'est joué !


----------



## Yip (8 Mars 2003)

Bien sûr que ça marchera, et super bien même, sinon je mange mon chapeau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












(Je reste prudent, je n'ai pas de chapeau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

Un bon chapeau de paille, tu vas te régaler ...


----------



## Paulo (8 Mars 2003)

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous voulez savoir qui a dit à mon pote  que ça marcherait pas ?

Un vendeur de la Fnac... of course


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Paulo:</font><hr /> * 
Un vendeur de la Fnac... of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On va remplacer les blagues belges par les blagues des vendeurs de la FNAC ...


----------



## Yip (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Un bon chapeau de paille, tu vas te régaler ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]



Avec de la mayo ou du ketchup, ça passera tout seul


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

On va remplacer les blagues belges par les blagues des vendeurs de la FNAC ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Excellente idée, ça nous fera des vacances.


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2003)

non on remplace les blagues belge par le citation de jean claude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_tes aware ou pas ?_


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

Un type va a la FNAC:
Je veux une barette de mémoire pour mon portable Acer. Le vendeur répond:
Ok, l'échange me semble raisonnable.


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

Un vendeur de la FNAC s'arrête sur le bord de l'autoroute et appelle les secours:
Depêchez-vous, j'ai claqué ma portière et les clefs sont restées dans la voiture. 
-Pas de problême, un dépanneur sera là dans 15 minutes. 
-Il sera trop tard parce qu'il pleut et je n'ai pas fermé la capote!


----------



## Foguenne (9 Mars 2003)

Excellent.


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2003)

Flash Info

France : Un escalator de la FNAC tombe en panne 5 minutes avant l'heure d'ouverture, 40 vendeurs sont restés bloqués pendant 5 heures.


----------



## decoris (9 Mars 2003)

il est fou ce melaure...


----------



## gregmac (9 Mars 2003)

C est une femme qui demade à un vendeur Fnac :
- Bonjour, avez vous des bandes Airport ?
- Des quoi ?
- Des bandes Airport !!!!
- Désolé Madame, ici , on ne vend pas d Aeroports .
- Abruti !!


----------



## gregmac (9 Mars 2003)

C ets un jeune homme qui demandes à un vendeur Fnac : 
- Bonjour Monsieur, j aimerai savoir si Safari et Camino sont implementes dans les nouvelles machines ?
- Ah, je suis désolé, mais Apple, fournit rarement des logiciels avec ses machines, et encore moins un jeu de chasse au lion et un logiciel de cuisine Italienne .
- Vous eyes sùr de ce que vous dites ???
- Ecoutez, je ne suis pas vendeur Fnac pour rien .
- C est pas faux .
- Bon, j appelle la securite, on ne met pas la parole d un vendeur Fnac en doute comme ça, on a une formation spéciale quand meme sur Windows 3.1, alors ne me manquez pas de respect.
- Pauvre ignorant !!
- Allo Mouloud, y a un chasseur de lion Italien qui m emmerde , sort LE.


----------



## melaure (10 Mars 2003)

Dans un train, un gars dit à un autre:
"Je vais te raconter une histoire de vendeur Fnac..."
Et l'autre de répondre:
"Ca va pas non?, je suis vendeur à la Fnac ! "
"C'est pas grave", répond le premier "Je te la raconterai deux fois... "


----------



## gregmac (10 Mars 2003)

pas mal

vendeur Fnac, si tu nous regarde .....


----------



## melaure (10 Mars 2003)

Comment rendre fou un vendeur Fnac???
- L'enfermer dans une pièce ronde et lui dire qu'il y a une prime dans un coin


----------



## melaure (10 Mars 2003)

C'est un nouveau vendeur Fnac qui fait une pause dans le centre commercial. Il passe devant un distributeur de boissons et s'arrête, stupéfait. 
"Tiens, alors comme c'est bizarre, à quoi ça peut bien servir ??" Il fout une pièce, appuie sur un bouton au hasard, et une canette tombe. 
"Bah alors là, c'est drôle ..." 
Il remet une pièce dedans, appuie sur un autre bouton et une autre canette tombe. 
"Mais alors là, c'est drôle, encore une autre alors!!!" 
Il refout une pièce, continue, refout une pièce... jusqu'à ce qu'une personne passe. Le passant lui fait: 
"Mais alors monsieur, vous allez dépenser beaucoup comme ça ?" 
L'autre lui répond: 
"Bah, du moment que je gagne, je joue, hein !!!".........


----------



## melaure (10 Mars 2003)

Bon là je sèche un peu. Quelqu'un vient à la rescousse ?


----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2003)

qu'est ce qui est vert et marron, qui pue, et qu'on trouve au fond des bois ?!


----------



## gregmac (10 Mars 2003)

un vendeur fnac avec son pc


----------



## steph75 (11 Mars 2003)

qu'elle imagination !


----------



## nato kino (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gregmac:</font><hr /> * C ets un jeune homme qui demandes à un vendeur Fnac : 
- Bonjour Monsieur, j aimerai savoir si Safari et Camino sont implementes dans les nouvelles machines ?
- Ah, je suis désolé, mais Apple, fournit rarement des logiciels avec ses machines, et encore moins un jeu de chasse au lion et un logiciel de cuisine Italienne .
- Vous eyes sùr de ce que vous dites ???
- Ecoutez, je ne suis pas vendeur Fnac pour rien .
- C est pas faux .
- Bon, j appelle la securite, on ne met pas la parole d un vendeur Fnac en doute comme ça, on a une formation spéciale quand meme sur Windows 3.1, alors ne me manquez pas de respect.
- Pauvre ignorant !!
- Allo Mouloud, y a un chasseur de lion Italien qui m emmerde , sort LE.  * 

[/QUOTE]

MdR


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2003)

Une bonne soeur chemine tranquillement dans les rayons de la FNAC quand un vendeur l'attaque de derrière et la frappe très fort. La pauvre bonne soeur crie et tombe par terre. L'agresseur la regarde avec incrédulité et dit, "Tu me déçois, Batman!".


----------



## Onra (13 Mars 2003)

A quoi voit-on qu' un fax a été envoyé par un vendeur fnac ?
Au fait qu' il a mis un timbre...


----------



## Onra (13 Mars 2003)

Pourquoi les vendeurs fnac se mettent au bord de la fenêtre quand il y a des eclairs ?

...


C'est pour être sur la photo !


----------



## Onra (13 Mars 2003)

Pourquoi un vendeur fnac enlève ses lunettes lors d'un l'alcotest ?

...


Ca fait toujours deux verres en moins !


----------



## Onra (13 Mars 2003)

Comment reconnaît-on un vendeur fnac dans un magasin de chaussures ?

...


C'est le seul qui essaye les boîtes !


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

- Une petite unite de temps ? La milliseconde.
- Une petite unite de longueur ? Le millimetre.
- Une petite unite d'intelligence ? Le vendeur de la FNAC.


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Comment occuper un vendeur Fnac tte la journée ?

Tu inscrit "retournez svp" des 2 côtés d'une feuille


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Quelle est la différence entre un vendeur Fnac et une prison ?

Dans une prison, y a des cellules grises


----------



## guytantakul (13 Mars 2003)

Qu'est-ce qui est plus con qu'un vendeur de la FNAC ?


----------



## Graphistecomfr (13 Mars 2003)

Véridicte du 08/03/2003 :

- Excusez-moi, pourquoi le gros graveur 48x là est moins cher que le piti graveur rond plus lent ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Parce que le petit a un design mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je sais, elle est nulle mais c'est du pur vécu.


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Comment occuper un vendeur Fnac tte la journée ?

Tu inscrit "retournez svp" des 2 côtés d'une feuille  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * Qu'est-ce qui est plus con qu'un vendeur de la FNAC ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

2 vendeurs Fnac


----------



## guytantakul (13 Mars 2003)

Deux vendeurs de la FNAC


----------



## guytantakul (13 Mars 2003)

AArgh plus rapide DT


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * AArgh plus rapide DT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Pourtant j'ai attendu la réponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, pour vous consoler

Comment appelle-t-on un vendeur de la Fnac avec la moitié d'un cerveau ?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

un vendeur de la Fnac surdoué.

Fallais être plus rapide


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Quelle est la difference entre un vendeur de la Fnac , une cravate et une ceinture? 
La cravate serre le cou; La ceinture serre la taille; le vendeur de la Fnac sert a rien.


----------



## guytantakul (13 Mars 2003)

Un gars sors avec une vendeuse de la FNAC. Il l'emmène dans sa voiture, ils montent devant et commencent à se papouiller... Ca chauffe dur ! le gars demande à la vendeuse de la FNAC d'aller sur la banquette arrière.
Elle dit : "ooh, j'ai pas envie..."
Le gars la chauffe encore un peu et lui redemande d'aller derrière.
Elle répond : "nooon, j'ai pas enviiie"
Lui : "POURQUoi ? nom de dieu ?"
La vendeuse de la FNAC : "Parce que je veux rester devant avec toi"
lol


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Quelle est la difference entre un vendeur de la Fnac et le cancer ?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Le cancer, lui, il evolue.


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

On continue ?

Qu'est-ce que les Ovnis et les vendeur de la Fnac intelligents ont en commun?


----------



## guytantakul (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Le cancer, lui, il evolue.  * 

[/QUOTE]

WAF!
lol


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Tout le monde en parle mais personne ne les a jamais vus.


Allez, une autre 

Quelle est la différence entre un moustique et un vendeur de la Fnac ?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

le moustique, il te fait chier qu'en été


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Chuis en forme aujourd'hui

Quel est le point commun entre un vendeur de la Fnac et une tasse de cafe?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Les deux tapent sur les nerfs


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * 

WAF!
lol  * 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, ça m'encourage

Dans un immeuble, il y a : un plombier, un vendeur de la Fnac intelligent, un chien et le père noël. Un jour, on retrouve le chien mort dans lascenseur. Qui la tué?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Le plombier car le père noël, ça nexiste pas et les vendeurs de la Fnac intelligents non plus.


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Qu'est ce qu'un vendeur de la Fnac dit quand il voit une pelure de banane par terre ?


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Dans le coin d'un bar, un petit homme triste, solitaire et replie sur lui-meme semble desespere en contemplant sa boisson.
Un vendeur de la FNAC arrive sans crier gare... Il s'installe a cote du petit bonhomme, lui donne une grande claque dans le dos, saisit son verre et le vide entierement avant d'eclater de rire...

Le petit homme s'effondre en larmes. Le vendeur s'excuse immediatement en disant: "Je ne voulais vous faire de la peine, c'etait juste une plaisanterie... Vous aviez l'air si desespere. Garçon, la meme chose !"

"Mais non ce n'est pas ça", retorque le petit homme, "je viens de vivre le jour le plus horrible de ma vie. D'abord, je me suis reveille tard et j'ai manque un rendez-vous important. Du coup, mon patron, furieux, m'a licencie.
Lorsque je suis sorti du bureau, je me suis rendu compte qu'on m'avait vole ma voiture. J'ai pris un taxi pour aller au poste de police et j'y ai oublie ma mallette avec mes papiers d'identite et mon porte-monnaie a l'interieur...
Quand je suis arrive au poste, les policiers m'ont garde a vue pendant deux heures parce que je ne pouvais pas presenter mes papiers.... Je suis rentre chez moi et j'ai retrouve ma femme au lit avec le jardinier. Je me suis donc enfui et je suis rentre dans le premier bar venu...

Je m'appretais a mettre fin a mes jours et toi, tu arrives et tu engloutis mon poison en deux secondes..."


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

Si ce thread ne fini pas au bar, je bouffe mes chaussettes !!


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Ha non je vais encore tomber


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Combien faut-il de vendeurs de la Fnac pour visser une ampoule dans une caravane ?


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Une vendeur de la FNAC se fait mordre par un chien. Affolé, il se rend chez son médecin qui l' ausculte :

- Hélas ! Monsieur, vous avez attrapé la rage !

- Docteur ! Donnez-moi vite un papier et un stylo !

- Vous voulez écrire votre testament ?

- Non, je fais la liste des gens que je vais mordre !


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

15 : 1 pour tenir lampoule et 14 pour tourner la caravane.


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Combien faut-il de vendeurs de la Fnac pour changer un néon ?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Aucun : de toute façon, le temps ils comprennent il fera déjà jour.


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Qu'est ce qu'un squelette dans un placard ?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Un vendeur de la Fnac qui a joué à cache-cache et qui a gagné


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Pourquoi les vendeurs de la Fnac dorment ils avec un verre d'eau rempli et un vide ?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Parce qu'il y a des nuits où ils ont soif et des nuits où ils n'ont pas soif


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Ce sont deux vendeurs de la Fnac (eh oui, encore eux!) qui sont dans la mer et nagent depuis un moment. Tout-à-coup, l'un des deux, les yeux rivés vers le fond de l'eau, dit à son compagnon :
- "Tas vu, il y a une mouette qui est morte !?!".
Et l'autre, regarde le ciel désespérement bleu :
- "Où ça ?"


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Pourquoi les vendeurs de la Fnac cassent-ils la porte des WC quand ils y sont ?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Pour pas quon regarde par le trou de la serrure


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Cest un vendeur de la Fnac qui entre dans un tabac et qui demande un timbre à 46 centimes d'euros. La vendeuse lui donne
et le vendeur de la Fnac demande :Combien vous dois-je?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Comment reconnaît-on une équipe de bobsleigh avec des vendeurs de la Fnac?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Cest la seule où les concurrents poussent jusqau bout de la piste.


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Du calme, on arrive plus à suivre et à apprécier le contenu de tes blagues ...


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Une vendeuse de la FNAC est en train de quitter sa place de parking. Un peu trop pressée, elle fait une grosse eraflure sur la portiere de la voiture d'a cote avec son pare-chocs.
Voyant qu'une autre personne avait vu les faits, la vendeuse descend de sa voiture et dit : "Je vais lui laisser un mot sur son pare-brise. Comme ça il pourra me contacter pour l'assurance !"
Ainsi, la note, placée sur le pare-brise, disait :
"Cher automobiliste, en sortant de ma place de parking, j'ai malencontreusement éraflée votre portiere.
Comme j'ai été vue par quelqu'un, je lui ai dit que je vous laisserai un petit mot.
Il devait penser que ce serait pour vous laisser mon nom et mon numéro de téléphone. Il se trompait. Bonne journee quand meme... "


----------



## Onra (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Si ce thread ne fini pas au bar, je bouffe mes chaussettes !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

T'oubliera pas de prendre des photos


----------



## Onra (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Du calme, on arrive plus à suivre et à apprécier le contenu de tes blagues ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Il veut peut-être atteindre le même nombre de post que toi Melaure


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

Combien faut-il de vendeur de la Fnac pour préparer un gâteau au chocolat ?


_21 : 1 pour faire la pâte et 20 puor éplucher les smarties_


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Il veut peut-être atteindre le même nombre de post que toi Melaure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, non, je concurence Alèm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais de toutes façon, j'ai plus trop d'idées, donc j'arrête, je ne fais que lire que celles de melaure


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2003)

"ah non désolé, on peut pas aller sur internet avec un Imac"
un vender à la Fnac Montparnasse


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 

Non, non, je concurence Alèm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais de toutes façon, j'ai plus trop d'idées, donc j'arrête, je ne fais que lire que celles de melaure  * 

[/QUOTE]

Attention Alèm EST vendeur à la Fnac !


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * "ah non désolé, on peut pas aller sur internet avec un Imac"
un vender à la Fnac Montparnasse  * 

[/QUOTE]

Euh, véridique ?


----------



## Onra (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 

Euh, véridique ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais rayon photo...


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Attention Alèm EST vendeur à la Fnac ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je retrouve l'inspiration :  comment faire rire un vendeur de la Fnac quand il arrive à son boulot le Lundi matin ?


----------



## Onra (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Oui mais rayon photo...
* 

[/QUOTE]

En fait, c'est ça qu'est drôle. A la fnac si tu veux un conseil, il faut surtout pas le demander à un vendeur micro !


----------



## Onra (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 

Moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Sérieux


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Sérieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je pensais pas que pour alem c'était sérieux


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 

Euh, véridique ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]
ben oui...
J'ai la même avec "ben non, on peut pas utiliser Word sur mac"
Toujours à la Fnac de Montparnasse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans le genre j'ai aussi "mais non ya pas de modem dans un Imac"...


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Un vendeur de la FNAC raconte à un de ses collègue :

- cette nuit, j' ai fait un reve affreux, un véritable cauchemar ! Figure toi que j' étais sur une ile déserte après un naufrage avec Brigitte bardot, Ava Gardner et Lollobrigida !

- Ben dis donc ... c' était plutot un sacré beau reve !

- Oh que non ! Parce que moi, j' étais Marylin Monroe !


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

bon, en attendant, la réponse :
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * comment faire rire un vendeur de la Fnac quand il arrive à son boulot le Lundi matin ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu lui raconte une blague le Vendredi soir.

(mais pas celle là, il risque de mal la prendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
Mais je pensais pas que pour alem c'était sérieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh si ! De temps en temps il défend son business ...


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Voir ta dernière blague * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben, oui, mais là, tu peux même la faire sur moi, ça me fait rien.

L'avantage de celles que t'avais avant, c'est qu'elles se moquaient


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Eh si ! De temps en temps il défend son business ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, bah je me barre vite fait avant qu'il rapplique, à demain


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Un vendeur de la FNAC va consulter son médecin:

-Docteur, je suis très fatigué ces temps-ci !

-On va voir ça. Combien de fois par semaine faites-vous l' amour ?

-Trois fois, docteur. Le lundi, le jeudi et le samedi.

-Eh bien ! je vous suggère de supprimer le samedi.

-Mais c' est impossible, docteur, c' est la seule nuit que je passe à la maison !


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Pourquoi les vendeurs de la Fnac marchent-ils toujours par trois ?

Le premier sait lire, le second sait écrire et le troisième est là pour surveiller les deux intellectuels !


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Un vendeur de la Fnac parcourt les rayons de son magasin avec un pile d'Epok en criant :
" Une astucieuse escroquerie : trente-sept victimes. " Alléché par cette annonce, un visiteur l'arrête et lui prend un exemplaire.
Aussitôt, le porteur de revue reprend son chemin, en criant :
" Une astucieuse escroquerie : trente-huit victimes. "


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Eh si ! De temps en temps il défend son business ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

ah non, je m'en fous, vous n'êtes pas assez intelligents pour comprendre que c'est la Fnac qu'il faut blâmer et pas les vendeurs (je sais qu'ils sont cons mais je vous assure qu'ils sont payés pour...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







dire que je pourrais me faire virer pour des répliques pareilles....


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi les vendeurs de la Fnac marchent-ils toujours par trois ?

Le premier sait lire, le second sait écrire et le troisième est là pour surveiller les deux intellectuels !

* 

[/QUOTE]


mouaahhahahahahaah


----------



## mercutio (13 Mars 2003)

Un jour de grand audit à la FNAC. Les consultants et autres spécialistes analysent les méthodes de travail et de vente du département micro.

Le rapport arrive :

"Nous ne permettrons pas à ces types de se reproduire !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## benR (13 Mars 2003)

aller !
on ferme !!!!!

je vous refais pas tout le topo, vous êtes au courant.


----------

